# What do u really think of your husbands...?



## Mrs F

OK so ladies a question for us all, and I thought I would just ask as I know we all have an opinion on it!

What do you really think of ypur husbands penis?

Let me explain, it's not as perverted a question as you may think and no I'm not some sort of deiveant looking for a cheap thrill! lol

I have been married almost three years and maybe it's the flush of youth or whatever but I absolutely love my husbands penis. I love the way it looks when errect, all powerfull and strong. I love the way it feels in my hand and inside me. I love that I (lil ol me, who would have thought) am the reason he gets hard. I love watching him finish (not to be too graphic! lol). In short I love everything about his penis. Do you feel the same about your husband? What do you like/dislike about his in general? 

I ask because guys talk endlessly about our junk and I was wondering if we gals are the same but too polite to say.


----------



## loving1

Ahahah I love my husband's penis too. Ditto to everything you like, but I especially love oogling him when he's just doing something casual like getting in/out of the shower or getting dressed. Yyyyepp... just checking you out, hot stuff.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Mrs F said:


> OK so ladies a question for us all, and I thought I would just ask as I know we all have an opinion on it!
> 
> What do you really think of ypur husbands penis?
> 
> Let me explain, it's not as perverted a question as you may think and no I'm not some sort of deiveant looking for a cheap thrill! lol
> 
> I ask because guys talk endlessly about our junk and I was wondering if we gals are the same but too polite to say.


I'm not too polite...fact is I was always a little too OPEN when I needed to keep my mouth shut... in years past, I was a very stupid woman... looking back, we can :rofl: at this...he can too....

I was a little repressed , too much good girl thinking, looked upon oral sex as dirty.. so uncomfortable going down there.... but always a bit too forthcoming with my thoughts (God help my poor husband at times)... I told him one day ... I thought penis's were "homely"... now I didn't mean this about him specifically but he kinda took this to heart... I mean, darn, I loved sex and all, always orgasmed, No pleasure on earth could compare with those moments...I sure loved the riding.... I just REALLY put my foot in my mouth ~ this about tops them all ! 

Now after this asinine comment of mine... he just resolved..."Well I sure as hell ain't going to ask her to put her mouth on it".. .he told me this 4 yrs ago..when we were talking about how we missed each other in our past... which is why I didn't give him BJ's for 19 long years... except a few I never finished...what a shame.

Anyway... .this all changed when I hit mid life, I became obsessed with his gearshift, couldn't get enough.. I lived for every erection... and practically worshiped the thing.....I was touching & sucking him so much I was wondering if he'd go numb... It was like -what in the hell was wrong with me back then.. who was that woman... I've come a long way ... amazing what some hormones will do to your mind. 

I do recall years ago... putting my hand there (which I did a lot, sometimes even slept holding it) and literally feeling the blood rushing in like it was being shot in with force... and thinking... "Wow, is this ever an amazing organ" ...nothing can compare ....how majestic..how awesome is this !! 

...Yet, still the thought passed.. .and I was on to other things. But really... every girl needs one to play with!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Well I'm in love with it,of course.It's pure perfection.I like looking at it,touching it,etc. 
I like how it looks when it's happy,neutral,warm,cold,and anytime I get to view it I'm happy.

However,while the c**k is always beautiful and perfect,I could go on for days discussing his mouth and fingers.


----------



## Writer

I love it. He's well-endowed, and the first time that I seen it I was scared of it. When he is very excited and at his full length, it amazes me. He often calls his masculinity a curse and a blessing, but I see it only as a blessing to me. To be crass, I love how full I feel during love-making. I, too, love to look at it, admiring the perfection of him. I love to touch it, taste it. Most of all, I love to have a bit of control over him, seeing him squirm when I do devote my attention to it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Writer said:


> I love it. He's well-endowed, and the first time that I seen it I was scared of it. When he is very excited and at his full length, it amazes me. He often calls his masculinity a curse and a blessing,


His masculinity? The fact that he has a penis is masculine or the fact that it's large is masculine?


----------



## Writer

ScarletBegonias said:


> His masculinity? The fact that he has a penis is masculine or the fact that it's large is masculine?


lol. I'm used to writing masculinity in our novels. The fact that he has a penis is masculine. However, in that sentence, the penis, itself, is what I mean by masculinity. 

But in all seriousness, he thinks that having a large penis is a curse and a blessing.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Mrs F said:


> I have been married almost three years and maybe it's the flush of youth or whatever but I absolutely love my husbands penis. I love the way it looks when errect, all powerfull and strong. I love the way it feels in my hand and inside me. I love that I (lil ol me, who would have thought) am the reason he gets hard. I love watching him finish (not to be too graphic! lol). In short I love everything about his penis. Do you feel the same about your husband? What do you like/dislike about his in general?


I agree with everything in this post. I LOVE anything about my husband's. A little too much I think, because I am constantly wanting to touch and see and he is always batting me away.


----------



## greenpearl

I usually call my husband's penis " My Toy".

It's true. We are usually naked in our apartment, whenever my husband walks near me, I want to grope him and play with my toy. I often ask my husband to come over and he comes right away because he knows I want to play with my toy. 

It's the best toy I have ever had, and I love to play with it a lot, stare at it, squeeze it, smell it, suck it, etc, it's a wonderful to have such a wonderful toy!!!


----------



## marshmallow

There is a great feminine power in knowing that I caused my fiance's erection. I love his penis.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I love my husband's! nom nom nom


----------



## rush

You do know I could do a reverse thread on this....


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I think it's pretty darn awesome! I can't wait until our next "date", which will hopefully be tomorrow.


----------



## ASummersDay

I looooove it.


----------



## committed4ever

It's just my love machine and it don't work for nobody but me!


----------



## rush

I did post a similar opposite thread about women, but unfortunately responses are light


----------



## chillymorn

you women are awesome. never quit telling your man how much you like his willy. and he will forever be confident.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

One thing I have learned is this......

Our men need us to love their Co**...can anything make him feel more mighty [email protected]# This is every man's 1st love..it means THAT MUCH.....if we don't want to touch it, handle it and make love to it...it is like a rejection to their very souls... I believe this...


----------



## RandomDude

Same goes for a woman's *ahem* correct?


----------



## Holland

LOVE it, oh my do I love it


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Where oh where can I find a woman like the women on TAM. My wife couldn't give a crap, lol.


----------



## heartsbeating

committed4ever said:


> It's just my love machine and it don't work for nobody but me!


heheh


----------



## heartsbeating

I think his whole body is scrumptious. 

And I find his mind tantalizing too.


----------



## Wolfman1968

Wow. This thread is evoking some bad memories for me.

As I posted a while ago, my wife insulted my manhood regarding my Peyronie's Disease. Even though she has retracted it, I still can't forget it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peyronie's_disease


----------



## loving1

marshmallow said:


> There is a great feminine power in knowing that I caused my fiance's erection. I love his penis.


I agree


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Wolfman1968 said:


> Wow. This thread is evoking some bad memories for me.
> 
> As I posted a while ago, my wife insulted my manhood regarding my Peyronie's Disease. Even though she has retracted it, I still can't forget it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peyronie's_disease


That's cold. It's not something you can help. Given the right position it might even be better!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Wolfman1968 said:


> Wow. This thread is evoking some bad memories for me.
> 
> As I posted a while ago, my wife insulted my manhood regarding my Peyronie's Disease. Even though she has retracted it, I still can't forget it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peyronie's_disease


Probably my 1st post ... When we hit below the belt, I don't think anything WOUNDS as deeply.. to a man.. 

I gave my little story there - just to show ...some of us more Repressed women CAN BE enlightened..... He took my "foot in the mouth" comment, personalized it ...beyond anything that I was even thinking .... He should have shot back something like .."well it sure doesn't stop you from gettin" on!" ..and slapped my a$$. I deserved that.  

Bill Clinton had Peyronie's, a young Monaca sure didn't mind.. I assume you & she can still have sex... Ya know...Adam & Eve sells curved Dildos.. so there is a market for "the curved penis".


----------



## Created2Write

I still can't figure out how there's any curse that comes with a big penis...

I love my man's junk. When not erect it can look much, much smaller than it really is; I call it "my Decepticon".


----------



## rush

Will you women please give my wife a lesson?


----------



## belleoftheball

I love my hubs penis. We actually call his penis "HIM". I know that may sound strange, corny, weird, or may not even sound like much of a nickname at all for a penis, but that is what we call his penis. The funny thing is though the way you described your husbands penis is pretty much exactly how I feel about my hubs penis. I love how I can make "HIM" hard. I love just playing and sucking on "HIM" I love having "HIM" inside of me. Pretty much everything about "HIM" I love. I really do not think I have any complaints about my husbands penis


----------



## Entropy3000

ScarletBegonias said:


> Well I'm in love with it,of course.It's pure perfection.I like looking at it,touching it,etc.
> I like how it looks when it's happy,neutral,warm,cold,and anytime I get to view it I'm happy.
> 
> However,while the c**k is always beautiful and perfect,I could go on for days discussing his mouth and fingers.


Wow. That is pretty hot Scarlet. I had no idea you were like this.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Entropy3000 said:


> Wow. That is pretty hot Scarlet. I had no idea you were like this.


I couldn't be any other way about him and his body. He's absolutely beautiful. I could spend my life admiring his naked form and touching his smooth skin

He doesn't get it. He will never understand why I drop what I'm doing to watch him while he's walking around naked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinotnoir

Wow, if any of you TAM ladies get divorced, please look me up!


----------



## mablenc

I love to hug my husband in the morning and find him aroused, I just love how it just happens. I also like to wake him up


----------



## Created2Write

I'm like you Scarlet! I'll stop mid-sentence if he drops his pants and just stare. And then grin. And then flash him a highly flirtatious look. 

And BAM! We're making out. Works. Every. Time.


----------



## mablenc

at the risk of sounding like a pervert, I actually indulge in oral every time i can.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'm actually glad DH prefers HJ over BJ.If he had a thinner penis I would give him oral more often.I do like pleasing him just not at the expense of my jaw health


----------



## Code-Welder

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm actually glad DH prefers HJ over BJ.If he had a thinner penis I would give him oral more often.I do like pleasing him just not at the expense of my jaw health


A good hand job is better than a average or poor BJ, there is a talent to a good HJ.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

my ex loooooved when I gave him BJ's.Couldn't get enough of it.But with him it was super easy bc he had a thinner penis.


----------



## Code-Welder

ScarletBegonias said:


> my ex loooooved when I gave him BJ's.Couldn't get enough of it.But with him it was super easy bc he had a thinner penis.


My departed DW enjoyed BJ but as we got older it was harder to stay in certain positions. Her back was a problem from a injury. I am average in size but worried about her discomfort.

She started trying more HJ and over time she was very good at it. I felt less stress since I would worry about her back. I could relax more when did the HJ, but she in our younger years she was a hoover.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Well at the very least I love looking at my penis even if my wife couldn't care less. Every time I see it I want to give it a HJ. 

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## I Notice The Details

mablenc said:


> at the risk of sounding like a pervert, I actually indulge in oral every time i can.


Wow! Please call my wife and give her some of your ideas!

Very nice, and your husband is one lucky bastard...


----------



## jorgegene

code-welder said:


> a good hand job is better than a average or poor bj, there is a talent to a good hj.


this is very true. Ill take a good hand job over b.j.
Ive had experts at both. Former long time g.f. Was a master blower. Took great pride. Current wife is a great h.j. Giver. It takes real talent and practice. 

She can tease giving sensations for about an hour that drive me wild without e.j. And then turn it on whenever she wants to finish. Learned it from her first husband


----------



## I Notice The Details

jorgegene said:


> ...Current wife is a great h.j. Giver. It takes real talent and practice.
> 
> She can tease giving sensations for about an hour that drive me wild without e.j. And then turn it on whenever she wants to finish. Learned it from her first husband


That is a good woman right there!!!!!!!!! She really has a "handle" on things. Mine is much better with HJ's than BJ's too.


----------



## bornin73guy

Everyone one of these women will be fast tracked to Sainthood. 

Love this thread but makes me shake my head in frustration. Reminds me of my pre-marriage days. My wife just doesn't get it at all....


----------



## ScarletBegonias

bornin73guy said:


> Everyone one of these women will be fast tracked to Sainthood.


No Sainthood for me.If I wasn't getting mine,I'm not so saintly as to keep giving DH his.


----------



## LemiLekySama

I used to love it, but bc of his religious beliefs, we can no longer do the things we used to do. So, now it's just meh, to me.


----------



## frusdil

I loooooooove my hubby's penis. I love the look, feel, smell, taste of it...everything. He's the most delicious man to walk the earth.

I would have my way with him every day if he let me!!! *sigh*


----------



## mablenc

LemiLekySama said:


> I used to love it, but bc of his religious beliefs, we can no longer do the things we used to do. So, now it's just meh, to me.


Has he read the book of songs of Salomon?


----------



## rush

mablenc said:


> Has he read the book of songs of Salomon?


hum/...................:scratchhead:


----------



## minebeloved

mablenc said:


> Has he read the book of songs of Salomon?


He might be of a different religion than Christian.


----------



## kilgore

Great to see all the love ladies have for their husband's peni. As a man, that is always heartening to hear. i think if you love the man, you love the manhood. mine is totally little, but my wife is a staunch supporter


----------



## treyvion

kilgore said:


> Great to see all the love ladies have for their husband's peni. As a man, that is always heartening to hear. i think if you love the man, you love the manhood. mine is totally little, but my wife is a staunch supporter


You must have a guided nuclear warhead.


----------



## kilgore

treyvion said:


> You must have a guided nuclear warhead.


lol. nah. and i'm only little when accounting for length and girth.

but, you know the old saying, love the man, love his weenie or so this thread suggests...


----------



## treyvion

kilgore said:


> lol. nah. and i'm only little when accounting for length and girth.
> 
> but, you know the old saying, love the man, love his weenie or so this thread suggests...


The golden rod
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kilgore

treyvion said:


> The golden rod
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that is hilarious. i should make that my nickname


----------



## kimd

I love the way my husbands penis looks, feels and performs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## larry.gray

kilgore said:


> Great to see all the love ladies have for their husband's peni. As a man, that is always heartening to hear. i think if you love the man, you love the manhood. mine is totally little, but my wife is a staunch supporter


I thought every man's internet penis was HUGE?

Just be sure you're not being fooled by the shower vs. grower bit. Just because you see a guy with a big one dangling in the locker room doesn't mean you won't compare once erect.


----------



## Marriedand40

It's really amazing how differently women think than men.

I haven't read one reply saying "I wish my husband had more girth" or "I wish it was longer" or I wish he wasn't so hairy etc.

If you ask a man's opinion on his wife's body parts,very few of us will say she's perfect the way she is, etc.

We're just wired differently I suppose. I wish my wife had bigger breasts and excercised but I am not going to get into that here.

If someone asked me about my wife's vagina, I would say no complaints. It looks nice, she shaves regularly and tastes fine. It would be hot if she knew how to ejaculate like some women can but not every woman can do that.


----------



## KingofIstatements

SimplyAmorous said:


> One thing I have learned is this......
> 
> Our men need us to love their Co**...can anything make him feel more mighty [email protected]# This is every man's 1st love..it means THAT MUCH.....if we don't want to touch it, handle it and make love to it...it is like a rejection to their very souls... I believe this...


SA, I always love your uplifting posts... I can only hope that my wife experiences a similar awakening, soon.

Discussions like this are a good example of how democratizing the Internet can be for relationships. To look outside my own frustrating experience and know with certainty that things are not all 'like this' in other relationships in a way that men might have only guessed at or through hearsay previously.

But it's very hard to not be deeply discouraged when reading how some women feel about their man, or remain enthused at all about my marriage. 

The last time my wife was paying me any attention at all down there (a month ago?), was tugging listlessly, then suddenly remembered and asked me something about our schedule, or the house. I don't care to recall what it even was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kilgore

Marriedand40 said:


> It's really amazing how differently women think than men.
> 
> I haven't read one reply saying "I wish my husband had more girth" or "I wish it was longer" or I wish he wasn't so hairy etc.
> 
> If you ask a man's opinion on his wife's body parts,very few of us will say she's perfect the way she is, etc.
> 
> We're just wired differently I suppose. I wish my wife had bigger breasts and excercised but I am not going to get into that here.
> 
> If someone asked me about my wife's vagina, I would say no complaints. It looks nice, she shaves regularly and tastes fine. It would be hot if she knew how to ejaculate like some women can but not every woman can do that.


i don't agree. while i would not pretend my wife's v is perfect, i would not change a thing


----------



## rush

my wifes vj is fine too


----------



## bagdon

SimplyAmorous said:


> Anyway... .this all changed when I hit mid life, I became obsessed with his gearshift, couldn't get enough.. I lived for every erection... and practically worshiped the thing.....I was touching & sucking him so much I was wondering if he'd go numb... It was like -what in the hell was wrong with me back then.. who was that woman... I've come a long way ... amazing what some hormones will do to your mind.
> 
> I do recall years ago... putting my hand there (which I did a lot, sometimes even slept holding it) and literally feeling the blood rushing in like it was being shot in with force... and thinking... "Wow, is this ever an amazing organ" ...nothing can compare ....how majestic..how awesome is this !!


wow....


----------



## SimplyAmorous

bagdon said:


> wow....


It was  for me too...he didn't know what hit him...just said he wanted to ride that out as long as it lasted...still riding those waves, even though the hormones have calmed considerably. 

Don't think I've ever been so excited , even a bit obsessed with anything in my life... I was thinking I had a sex addiction for a time, was on a forum, bought some books...... It's like I had an "epiphany" to what we've been missing....and really took it to the heights... we were too much into our kids for many years.. .where was my head ?? ... so suddenly this was me >> 








...and this was him >> 



> *KingofIstatements said*: *SA, I always love your uplifting posts... I can only hope that my wife experiences a similar awakening, soon.*


 ...this is what they say to explain this shift hormonally 



> *Balance the seesaw*...
> 
> When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive.


 I became a bit more than assertive, I became a raging Nympho... so what happens can be all over the map... I even caused my husband some "performance pressure" .... I was getting a little carried away, if I had my way, I would have jumped him 3 times a day. IT was a blessing when this lifted..



> *KingofIstatements said *: But it's very hard to not be deeply discouraged when reading how some women feel about their man, or remain enthused at all about my marriage.
> 
> The last time my wife was paying me any attention at all down there (a month ago?), was tugging listlessly, then suddenly remembered and asked me something about our schedule, or the house. I don't care to recall what it even was


 this would be very difficult...have you ever tried to talk to her... I ask this, because in our experience, MY HUSBAND was more passive than I think is the norm..... like your wife, I used to talk about "stuff" in bed...and he never said a thing to me -how it bothered him.... he would now say , looking back...it was like I was "talking about the paint on the ceiling".. some of us are really clueless... (I was!)...till those hormones hit me upside the head... 

I always loved sex, orgasmed every time......but I was inhibited in some ways ...when I look back, I think to myself.... "My God, who was that woman!"... had he tried to talk to me, and express how he was feeling, I know I would have cared about him... always the love of my life... to be more, to satisfy, to revv my own engine towards him in this way... 

Sex is the one thing we didn't talk about... and it was our biggest blunder. I realize many have talked, or tried other ways to no avail....this is very disheartening.... feeling rejected...it hurts the spirit.... I hope she comes around & realizes what she has been missing too...


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife called mine "magnificent" last night when I came out of the shower. I took my time drying off and then brushing my teeth in the buff...knowing she was watching me from bed....then I jumped in bed and took her!!!

It was magnificent!


----------



## kilgore

I Notice The Details said:


> My wife called mine "magnificent" last night when I came out of the shower. I took my time drying off and then brushing my teeth in the buff...knowing she was watching me from bed....then I jumped in bed and took her!!!
> 
> It was magnificent!


great story!


----------



## Oldfaithful

You shouldn't marry a man if you don't think his **** is amazing.


----------



## kilgore

Oldfaithful said:


> You shouldn't marry a man if you don't think his **** is amazing.


i don't agree with that. that makes it seem like it's a dealbreaker on someone who is otherwise awesome.


----------



## Oldfaithful

As long it doesn't curl up like pig tail. Or has sores.


----------



## kilgore

Oldfaithful said:


> As long it doesn't curl up like pig tail. Or has sores.


teeny weenies allowed:smthumbup:


----------



## Oldfaithful

Or weird angles and bends. and lumps.


----------



## ConanHub

This is a fun thread.
Mrs. Conan told me in the heat of ecstasy that she" loved my penis" .
I love her down there as well, she could be a little bigger though. But she has made me way better at foreplay, so I suppose my little honey is just fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion

rush said:


> my wifes vj is fine too


Mines is a top ranked super model.


----------



## Created2Write

I enjoyed every inch of my husband last night. Passionate, intimate, amazing. 

Woke up this morning with a smile on my face, and a sigh in my heart. He knows just how to please me. I crave his touch every day. I love that he's the only man I've ever known sexually. He's beyond satisfying.


----------



## kilgore

minebeloved said:


> I think there is a reason for that. I don't think you are wrong to say this as a generality (although there are many guys who do thing differently), but I think in general men look at porn a lot more than women. Not to say that women don't watch it, but if you had to compare, men porn watching would be way more than women. Also, women don't fall in love with a penis, they fall in love with the man, and in that, all that comes with the package
> I love my hubby. When we first met, he was slimmer. He's a little chubbier and I love that too. It wouldn't matter really what size he was or what girth he had, what matters is that I love him. That's the part of him, where I can really express to him how much, and I can really make him feel loved. His words, his action toward me, and his cuddles and kisses, is a big part of how I feel loved, and he is so good at making me feel loved. So when we are together I make sure he knows how much I love him, and his manhood


everything you said makes sense


----------



## Kylie84

My husbands shlong.... a great big one eyed monster. That is all


----------



## MaBi123

Marriedand40 said:


> It's really amazing how differently women think than men.
> 
> I haven't read one reply saying "I wish my husband had more girth" or "I wish it was longer" or I wish he wasn't so hairy etc.
> 
> If you ask a man's opinion on his wife's body parts,very few of us will say she's perfect the way she is, etc.
> 
> We're just wired differently I suppose. I wish my wife had bigger breasts and excercised but I am not going to get into that here.
> 
> If someone asked me about my wife's vagina, I would say no complaints. It looks nice, she shaves regularly and tastes fine. It would be hot if she knew how to ejaculate like some women can but not every woman can do that.


It has nothing to do with "wiring." Unfortunately, society always tells us women something is wrong with us and tells our husbands the same thing. Not to mention, men are bombarded daily with images of photoshopped women with plastic surgery and tons of make up. 

I once counted the number of ads I saw on a gender neutral website. For every one shirtless guy, there was 8-10 supermodels in bikinis.


----------



## meg0980

I love my husbands joystick, I love how it feels inside me, in my hand and in my mouth. At night I fall asleep with his penis in my hand after we have sex and wake up in the morning all hard. I also love cleaning it for him when we are in the shower. It's very magnificent hard and soft.


----------



## lifeistooshort

minebeloved said:


> I think there is a reason for that. I don't think you are wrong to say this as a generality (although there are many guys who do thing differently), but I think in general men look at porn a lot more than women. Not to say that women don't watch it, but if you had to compare, men porn watching would be way more than women. Also, women don't fall in love with a penis, they fall in love with the man, and in that, all that comes with the package
> I love my hubby. When we first met, he was slimmer. He's a little chubbier and I love that too. It wouldn't matter really what size he was or what girth he had, what matters is that I love him. That's the part of him, where I can really express to him how much, and I can really make him feel loved. His words, his action toward me, and his cuddles and kisses, is a big part of how I feel loved, and he is so good at making me feel loved. So when we are together I make sure he knows how much I love him, and his manhood


I agree with you to a point. While I don't think most women worry about the size of their husband's penis (way more men worry about that), I do think a lot of women would ideally change things about their husband's body. We like tight bodies too, and while I agree that we fall in love with the package love and lust are different. They are related, but as we see time and time again here we can love our men to death and not be terribly attracted to them. Men fall in love with the package too, but once again that doesn't necessarily equal lust. 
It is a common misconception that men are more visual. They're not, but us women are not raised to acknowledge it like men are. I love and adore my hb, but I also love his tight body...If he let that go I'd still love him and would still have sex with him, but my attraction would slip proportionately to how far he declined. .I'm sure he'd tell you the same about me, and I understand that. It sounds like you don't mind that your hb is a little chubbier, and that's great! I think there are also men that don't mind if their wife gets a little chubbier. Some people will mind and some won't, but I don't know that the odds are different by gender.
And I think more women would look at porn if more porn was geared toward us. IMHO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

meg0980 said:


> At night I fall asleep with his penis in my hand after we have sex and wake up in the morning all hard.


 In all our years married, even when I wasn't as Into his gearshift as I have been these last 5 yrs....so many times.. I would go to sleep on my stomach..with my right hand reaching for it...as he lay on his side beside me....and I'd hold it, a little squeezing while we fell asleep together....somehow this was *very comforting *to me...

Every woman needs one to hold onto ....and play with.  



> *lifeistooshort said*: It is a common misconception that men are more visual. They're not, but us women are not raised to acknowledge it like men are. I love and adore my hb, but I also love his tight body...If he let that go I'd still love him and would still have sex with him, *but my attraction would slip proportionately to how far he declined. .I'm sure he'd tell you the same about me, and I understand that.* It sounds like you don't mind that your hb is a little chubbier, and that's great! I think there are also men that don't mind if their wife gets a little chubbier.* Some people will mind and some won't, but I don't know that the odds are different by gender.*


I agree with this, in the "His Needs/ Her Needs" book, Physical Attraction is listed as one of the 10 emotional needs, some people have it closer to the top (it is very important)....and some do not, it could be at the bottom .... 

What is disheartening is....others quickly judge this ...as shallow... they love to jump on that train on this forum... and really give it to you in the GUT...

....I don't need a tight ripped "working out" body ....not that particular... but I do need THIN....I was never attracted to husky men... if my husband started to get a belly...I'd probably try to starve him... a flat stomach on a man is a turn on to me...it's just important. ..



> *And I think more women would look at porn if more porn was geared toward us. IMHO*.


 We rented porn for a time...(We both prefer "soft").... I enjoyed PlayGirl stuff, there was a few studios that stood out...can't remember them now... It was hit or miss though.... someone said this on this link... A Woman’s Guide to Porn  ...."If you're looking for good erotic films for straight women, try the work of Candida Royalle, Petra Joy, Erika Lust and Nica Noelle".... I watched a # of the Candida Royalle... enjoyed them...


----------

